# 105 Kestrel Evoke



## rickgoing

I put this here because there is no Kestrel forum and I bought it from Bikes Direct which has the Motobecane made for them.

Now I am counting the days before it will be delivered. I read alot about this bike and virtually every review was positive. I have ridden the Cannondale Caad 8 and 10 and the geometry is very similar splitting the difference almost exactly in half to both of these bikes with a slightly longer top tube.

The spec seems to be that of a bike that would be about $800-$1000 more. My only concern is the wheels being low spoke count . I am 6'2 and weigh about 255. I will ride them until they are shot and likely upgrade to a set of Mavic Open Pro's with Ultegra hubs.

Does anyone have any first hand experience with the Vuelta XRP wheels and or bike in the larger sizes?


----------



## jags2013

I'm considering doing the same thing...

Why did you go with the Evoke and not the Talon?


----------



## rickgoing

I read almost nothing but great reviews about the evoke and it looked way better. The geometry is very similar to two bikes that I have ridden and they fit.


----------



## jags2013

Gottchya makes sense. Did you have any reservations about the company being owned by a couple of Japanese based co's (Ideal Bike, Advanced Sports, etc.), Fuji's same parent? 

Did you have full carbon bikes prior? 

This will be my 1st - and sizable investment in cycling; so doing as much research before pulling the trigger. 

Thx


----------



## rickgoing

jags2013 said:


> Gottchya makes sense. Did you have any reservations about the company being owned by a couple of Japanese based co's (Ideal Bike, Advanced Sports, etc.), Fuji's same parent?
> 
> Did you have full carbon bikes prior?
> 
> This will be my 1st - and sizable investment in cycling; so doing as much research before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Thx


I didn't have any reservations about the bike knowing that Kestrel has been making carbon frames I bellieve since the 80's. I had wanted one for years. Also mergers and aquisitions happen in all industries. I am more concerned about hearing first hand reports on the durability and quailty than who is the parent company.

This will be my first carbon bike. I have had steel and aluminum in the past.

As I said with the research I have done this bike is very similar to the geometry of the Cannondale Caad 8 and 10 splitting those angles almost exactly in half. I have ridden both and was comfortable on their 58. This being a 59 the only thing that is really bigger is the top tube by 1 centimeter and I will likely just swap out the stem for a shorter one but will see how it rides first. My biggest concern is the wheels being a very big guy but I would have the same issue with virtually any bike on the market. They aren't designed with clydesdales in mind.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## turkina

I have a Kestrel Evoke SL which is fantastic - when I get the opportunity to ride it. It is extremely light and fun to ride. 


I purchased it from Cycle Spectrum in Houston before they closed. The store was owned by Mike(? I think that is his name, I only met him once) who also owns Bikesdirect and other websites.

The Evoke line was stopped in 2009 iirc. I have zero problems with mine. (5'9" on 52 frame.)


----------



## rickgoing

Got the bike on Wed. And finally got a chance to put in a small shakedown run omit today. In a word love! 

I did a small 9 mile ride today. It was 34 degrees and I haven't ridden since October due to hurricane Sandy and spending virtually every spare moment trying to rebuild my house after the flooding . I made a minor adjustment to the rear derail it and measured the height of my saddle on my other bike and setting it the same height from the bottom bracket on the Kestrel and the bike at least on this small ride seems to fit like a glove. I thought I would have to swap out for a shorter stem and I think this fits better. I will post some pictures later.


----------



## rickgoing

Here is a pic after my maiden voyage.


----------



## rookierider

rickgoing said:


> Got the bike on Wed. And finally got a chance to put in a small shakedown run omit today. In a word love!
> 
> I did a small 9 mile ride today. It was 34 degrees and I haven't ridden since October due to hurricane Sandy and spending virtually every spare moment trying to rebuild my house after the flooding . I made a minor adjustment to the rear derail it and measured the height of my saddle on my other bike and setting it the same height from the bottom bracket on the Kestrel and the bike at least on this small ride seems to fit like a glove. I thought I would have to swap out for a shorter stem and I think this fits better. I will post some pictures later.


Hi, I've been looking at this bike too in bikesdirect. How is it so far?


----------



## rickgoing

rookierider said:


> Hi, I've been looking at this bike too in bikesdirect. How is it so far?


I have put about 200 miles on it so far with the longest ride being 30 miles this past weekend. It is by far the best bike I have ever ridden, super comfortable and handles well! On a ride earlier this week Strava said I got up to 48 mph and it was as stable as you could ask...no shimmy just great. Also being 268 pounds I would likely amplify any issues with shimmy.

As I said before it is similar geometry to the Caad 8 and 10 splitting their measurements almost exactly in half. The one thing bigger is the top tube and I expected to need to shorten the stem and thus far I haven't had to make any adjustements to the fit.

I would recommend ridding the Caad's and if they fit then this should too. It handes very similar but even more comfortable. The only thing I have changed was the tires. The 23's were prown to pinch flats with me even pumped up to 115 psi. I swapped them out to the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks from performancebike.com. They made the ride even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## jjjain

*Please confirm the model*

Hi Rickgoing,
Thanks for the detailed review. Please confirm that this is the one that you bought:
Shimano 105 equipped Carbon Road Bikes - NEW Kestrel Evoke Road Bicycles with Shimano 105 group | Save up to 60% off List prices



rickgoing said:


> I have put about 200 miles on it so far with the longest ride being 30 miles this past weekend. It is by far the best bike I have ever ridden, super comfortable and handles well! On a ride earlier this week Strava said I got up to 48 mph and it was as stable as you could ask...no shimmy just great.
> Also being 268 pounds I would likely amplify any issues with shimmy.
> 
> As I said before it is similar geometry to the Caad 8 and 10 splitting their measurements almost exactly in half. The one thing bigger is the top tube and I expected to need to shorten the stem and thus far I haven't had to make any adjustements to the fit.
> 
> I would recommend ridding the Caad's and if they fit then this should too. It handes very similar but even more comfortable. The only thing I have changed was the tires. The 23's were prown to pinch flats with me even pumped up to 115 psi. I swapped them out to the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks from performancebike.com. They made the ride even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## rickgoing

That's the one! IMO you can't go wrong with this bike as long as you know the size should fit. Like I said before I was expecting to need to swap out the wheels and stem and it fits great and the wheels have held up so far to some awful roads as a result of hurricane Sandy on the jersey shore!


----------



## jjjain

Thanks mate!
one more question. I am trying to decide between the two:
Shimano 105 equipped Carbon Road Bikes - NEW Kestrel Evoke Road Bicycles with Shimano 105 group | Save up to 60% off List prices
SRAM Apex Carbon Road bikes - 2013 Motobecane Century Comp

The Motobecane one has SRAM APEX shifters and this one has Shimano 105. Does it make a huge difference? 

I am a newbie to biking (training for first Triathlon!), so will appreciate any inputs you give


----------



## rickgoing

jjjain said:


> Thanks mate!
> one more question. I am trying to decide between the two:
> Shimano 105 equipped Carbon Road Bikes - NEW Kestrel Evoke Road Bicycles with Shimano 105 group | Save up to 60% off List prices
> SRAM Apex Carbon Road bikes - 2013 Motobecane Century Comp
> 
> The Motobecane one has SRAM APEX shifters and this one has Shimano 105. Does it make a huge difference?
> 
> I am a newbie to biking (training for first Triathlon!), so will appreciate any inputs you give


I don't have any first hand experienec with SRAM so I can't compare 105 to the Apex. The big question is do you believe that you are going to focus on doing triathlon's and TT's regulary? If so then neither of these bikes should be your first choice as they have more traditional road riding geometry as opposed to the steeper seat tube angle of a Tris bike. 

I don't think you could go wrong with either bike again if the focus is not primarily Tri's. Good luck in your search!


----------



## jjjain

well not so many. Initially, I was thinking of getting just a basic road bike for multipurpose use (wasnt even considering full carbon frame). But since the prices are so affordable on bikesdirect.com, I decided to go for a full carbon bike.

I will be riding mostly on West side highway in Manhattan or the waterfront lanes of Jersey City. So I should be ok I think


----------



## rickgoing

jjjain said:


> well not so many. Initially, I was thinking of getting just a basic road bike for multipurpose use (wasnt even considering full carbon frame). But since the prices are so affordable on bikesdirect.com, I decided to go for a full carbon bike.
> 
> I will be riding mostly on West side highway in Manhattan or the waterfront lanes of Jersey City. So I should be ok I think


I agree on the affordability of the bikes. I tried to come up with a bike on Nashbar using their aluminum frame and 105 parts and the best I could do was 50 dollars less than the Kestrel. I thought of this as a possible Crit bike because you will crash and I had asperations of at least doing that a few times. If I trashed the Kestrel I would just buy another. Its that good of a deal.

Also if you will be riding the roads you mentioned you may want to check out from the GWB to Nyack stretch of 9W. It's a great bike route with wide shoulders and other experienced riders that you will meet on the road and it has been my experience that you can learn alot from them.

Good luck!


----------



## jjjain

Yeah I have been wanting to go on that stretch but couldnt because I dont have a decent bike yet! First step is to order asap which I will be doing tonight 

thanks for the prompt responses. One last question for today, pls reply whenever you can, no rush: Its definitely worth spending $300-400 more on buying a full carbon frame bike than getting an aluminium bike with carbon carbon fork (Motobecane Grand record for .e.g.) from bikesdirect right?

I am sure I will have more questions once I start riding!


----------



## rickgoing

jjjain said:


> Yeah I have been wanting to go on that stretch but couldnt because I dont have a decent bike yet! First step is to order asap which I will be doing tonight
> 
> thanks for the prompt responses. One last question for today, pls reply whenever you can, no rush: Its definitely worth spending $300-400 more on buying a full carbon frame bike than getting an aluminium bike with carbon carbon fork (Motobecane Grand record for .e.g.) from bikesdirect right?
> 
> I am sure I will have more questions once I start riding!


What your asking really comes down to personal preference. For me it was as I said it is the best handling and most comfortable bike that I have ridden, It also can come down to your budeget and wheteher you will ride it enough to justify the additional cost of going to a carbon frame. In general the carbon will take any rougness off the road more so than aluminum. It is more fragile in a crash and that is why if it was primarily a race bike for me I would have gone with an aluminum framed bike but even then as the total package is so inexpensive for what you are getting I wouldn't be saving much.

You ulitmately need to prioritize what is most important to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## spectastic

I'm thinking about buying this bike. What's the weight on it?


----------



## spectastic

btw, it was a good thing you didn't choose the Talon. That's more of a tri bike than a road bike. From what I understand, Evoke is an older Kestrel model, before they started using the aero compact designs that pretty much all carbon fiber bikes uses now. If I knew better, I'd have gone to roadbikeoutlet to get the RT1000, which was selling out at 1400 bucks, probably this past holiday season; now only the 50 cm is left.


----------



## rickgoing

Spectastic. I fonts ow what my bike weighs as I have not weighed it but I would expect with my 59 cm size. Fully outfitted with pedals saddle bag and tire irons and tune it weighs less than 20 lbs and probably lighter


----------



## spectastic

One thing that I'm slightly concerned about is the rims. They're superlite, like literally super light wheels, even lighter than their carbon vuelta counterparts. But I'm wondering what that says about durability. I mean granted, we're not going on dirt trails with that thing. But a 20/24 spoke wheelset, along with a super light rim kinda makes me wonder...


----------



## rickgoing

spectastic said:


> One thing that I'm slightly concerned about is the rims. They're superlite, like literally super light wheels, even lighter than their carbon vuelta counterparts. But I'm wondering what that says about durability. I mean granted, we're not going on dirt trails with that thing. But a 20/24 spoke wheelset, along with a super light rim kinda makes me wonder...


The wheels are light and that was one of my main concerns when purchasing the bike but unfortunately almost no company have wheels with a sensible number of spokes.

I am over 260Lbs and have put 300 or so miles on it so far and have not needed to true the wheels at all. they are as straight as the day I took them out of the box. I don't expect them to last as long as say a Mavic cxp 33 with either 32 or 36 spokes but when you look at the total package even if you replaced the wheels the day you bought them it would still be a bargain compared to most bikes out there.

Good luck!


----------



## spectastic

to be honest, 300 miles isn't a lot. I'm not as worried about the wheel going out of true as I am about the rim integrity. The last thing I want is a cracked rim.

Also, I've read some reviews about vuelta hubs going bad after a while. But I think that's in the minority.


----------



## rickgoing

Like I said that is going to be an issue of low spoke count on any bike that you don't build from the frame up. If it is a concern then get a set of wheels and sell these to recoup some of your cost.


----------



## spectastic

Rick, what size is your bike, and have you weighed it? There's not a lot of information, but based on what I've read, the bike is supposed to be something like 19 lbs with pedals? If you can give me a solid number, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## rickgoing

spectastic said:


> Rick, what size is your bike, and have you weighed it? There's not a lot of information, but based on what I've read, the bike is supposed to be something like 19 lbs with pedals? If you can give me a solid number, I would greatly appreciate it.


Spectasitic, I haven't weighed the bike but it is extremely light . I am riding the 59cm frame and fully outfitted with Very Heavy Shimano 105 pedals, a mini pump, 2 blackburn bottle cages and a saddle bag with a tube, patch kit and 2 tire levers I am confident it is not more than 20 pounds. I am confident with swapping out the cranks, bars, stem and seat post I could drop the weight by 2-3 pounds but I have no urge to do that being it is way more economical for me to drop 40 or so pounds and pick up alot more speed than what I could gain from the weight weenie specs.


----------



## tobrien

Hi Rick, I love it. Thanks for the pic and info. This thread is all I have for any 3rd party reference on this bike. Would it be possible to post any other pictures of this bike? I'm considering one myself. Is the downtube circular, or is dimensional? What does the rear of the bike look like - where the rear brakes are mounted?


----------

